# Spayed female rabbit WANTED



## Hel (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for a larger female rabbit (spayed) to keep my 7 month old male giant flemish rabbit company. :001_wub:

They will live in a 6ft 7 x 3 ft hutch (really a converted shed) with an attached 12ft x 4ft run. 

Buttons..my boy..also has the run of the garden for a few hours every day.

Will be well loved and looked after for lifetime.:smile5:

I live in Bedfordshire but will travel to surrounding counties. Thanks.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Have you tried any rescue centres? or Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------

